# BaWaaJige's conformation show wins.



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Last weekend BaWaaJige was entered in his first UKC conformation show. He didnt take best Novice puppy or reserved novice puppy but he did take home some ribbons. We will be going to Gilbert on Oct 15 for his next show. We are hoping going to start upland hunt training in dec.( cooollllddd). Should be lots of fun.




























This same weekend my sisters little yellow lab Prada Brown recieved her UKC HRC Started title. So proud of Prada Brown.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

YAY :woof: that's great! Congrats to you and the puppies


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks Krystal. It was alot of fun. BaWaaJige is so laid back for a pup. He lounged around and made people walk around him. He didnt even stand up when they wanted to pet him he just rolled on his back and they had to bend over to rub his belly. lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO that's too cute. OMG he's just adorable I love fluffy puppies. I wanna come brush him


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Yay congrates!!!! im def keeping up with this pup


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats Sharon!He is so dang good looking and man is he growing fast!I love hearing about everything you're doing with him!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Was checking the pics out on fb the other day , he did awesome , congrats to you both on your hard work.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I just love sharing news about him. I am so proud of him. I am not training him with an e-collar either and he is doing about 100-150ft retrieves marking and quartering. He loves to work. The plan is to have both AKC Junior Hunt and UKC SRH next summer along with his AKC WC.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

great pictures, so great for you and your pup!! Congrats!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I remember when you were torn about maybe moving on from us.
Now your having success with your pup. You almost denied us some happiness for you and yours.
I'm proud of your decision to stay, you and your hound. Some of us wait on the edges of our seat to see people succeed even when we don't have f2f relationships.:hug::hug:


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

He's a cutie !


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Very good, congrats!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Sweet, good deal.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh, Sharon that's wonderful news! I'm so proud of you, Jige & your sis's dog Prada.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

VERY SUPER AWESOME!!! Well done Sharon and BaWaaJige!!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you all. I can not believe how much he has changes since the show last weekend. He has outgrown another collar we have been changing collars once a week. He has even more feathering on his tail and hocks. I wonder how he will do at the show on Oct 15th.


----------

